# Why is tcp-wrappers commented out?

## fhimpe

Hi,

I have tcpd added in my USE settings. But when I wanted to build mysql, I had an error, because of a non-standard header file tcpd.h. I checked the changelog of tcp-wrappers, and this is fixed in the latest version. So I tried to emerge this version. But this did not work, apparently because tcp-wrappers in commented out in /etc/make.profile/packages , with the comment:

#only needed by xinetd, and it's out.  So tcp-wrappers is out too

Is it not recommended to use tcp-wrappers?

Should I remove tcpd from my USE settings, or should I uncomment the line in packages?

----------

## lx

Well it's build on my system, but I don't know what uses it. tcp-wrappers is also commented out of my /etc/make.profile/packages file. Check if its in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask.

Cya, lX.

----------

